

How I write and time-manage - justinl
http://www.marco.org/691438863

======
adamhowell
Marco's really hit the trifecta as far as I -- and I'd assume a lot of other
HNers -- am concerned:

1) dayjob with a small, impressive startup

2) smart, original side-project that has passionate users and an income stream

3) thoughtful, well-written essays on his personal blog

~~~
steveklabnik
I just read that and had an interesting moment of self-realization. Wow.

Of course, I'm not quite there yet. But yeah. You've summed it up.

------
swombat
Very interesting, and good link to the Gruber/Mann talk. I'll have to listen
to that.

I find it really hard to find the time to write (even though I really deeply
enjoy it), in part because I know that once I get started, I don't stop. But I
have a start-up to run, so I can't spend all my energy blogging.

Really, my problem with blogging isn't time-management, it's energy-
management. At the moment, my energy is directed towards my start-up rather
than towards my writing. I don't really know what the right answer is to this
choice.

~~~
voidfiles
Here is how I fixed the energy problem: I had two kids in two years.

Sounds funny, I know, but what I realized is that I shouldn't be working
harder, I should be working smarter. I also learned that people with lots of
time on their hands always complain about not having enough time/energy, which
I now know isn't the case.

Now, its fair to say that I may not be making great things, but I feel better
about what I am making, and I am happy with my throughput.

Maybe, you don't need to have kids, but you do need to find some kind of full
filling activity, outside of start ups. It will help you focus when you aren't
doing that activity.

------
p3ll0n
One of the best time-management/productivity tips I ever came across was
suggested by Jonathan Mead over at the blog Zen Habits.

He suggests creating a "to-stop" list - a list of all the things that are
sucking away your energy and are wasting your time. He suggests figuring out
which of those things is having the biggest negative impact on you doing the
stuff you really want to do and tackling that thing head on each day.

~~~
pinko
Ack! Reading Hacker News might be at the top of mine.

------
mhansen
I like to imagine someone critical reading my code when I'm programming.

    
    
      If 10 years from now, when you are doing something quick
      and dirty, you suddenly visualize that I am looking over
      your shoulders and say to yourself: 'Dijkstra would not 
      have liked this', well that would be enough immortality for me. 
      - EWD

------
quizbiz
"Own every pixel of what you're making" stuck with me.

------
samratjp
Ah, I wish the laptop designers/manufacturers would read this so they'll have
a fear that Jobs is going to review their design before it goes to market.

~~~
danramteke
Some certainly do. Namely, Jony Ive and company.

------
csmeder
Thanks for this, I needed this today.

------
ssn
Advanced common sense?

